# What are the differences between E* and D*?



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

While looking around at equipment I saw that I can get E* equipment at a cheaper price than D* equipment. What are the main differences between E* and D*? Whats are some advantages of E* over D* and vice versa? What are some disadvantages of E* and D*? D* has my locals (Hartford/New Haven) are there any plans to have these on E* any time soon? Any input you may have would be appreciated.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I think Scott can answer the bit about locals. I don't remember him being to encouraged last time he mentioned them. That said, I guess Dish PVR are somewhat more "buggy" that those from DirecTV (UTV and DirecTiVo), but it seems like they have made great strides over the past year. I think there are only 3 differences that really matter anymore.

1. NFLST, MLBEI and March Madness - Not available on Dish and NFLST and March Madness are ONLY available on DirecTV.

2. Locals - are they offered in your area.

3. Price - Dish can be cheaper on average, but depends on deals you can get.

PQ is debatable and channel selection is about the same, unless you want foreign channels, which Dish has many more.

#1 is very important to me otherwise I'd most likely be on cable. :shrug:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah Dish has many more foreign channels but Seleccion Especial beats Dish Latino is channels and in price, and that new Chinese package on D* is pretty good.

AJ, Check out this thread for programming differences http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9071


----------



## jeffcarp (Oct 21, 2002)

I had Directv for 5 years and switched to Dish Network last month. I noticed no difference in overall picture quality between the two on my 48" widescreen TV. They both are marginal except on the movie channels.

The availability of local stations is certainly a big decision. Keep an eye on www.dishchannelchart.com and these forums for rumors about local channels ahead of official launches.

All of that said - the fundamental difference that I see between the two companies is non-technical. I see a huge difference in their corporate worlds. Directv is losing money overall (the US division is the most profitable - though there is no separate tracking stock for it). GM wants to get rid of it and there is much debate who will run it in the future. Management has turned over at Directv in the last year or so and I've heard that morale is bad. That has to translate to customers somehow, someway.

Dish on the other hand is tightly held with their CEO as a stockholder to the tune of over $20m. Right or wrong - they have a vision and they are executing it. They are the underdog and act like it. When the industry leader is in such disarray internally - I would bet on the underdog any day.

If Murdoch gets his hands on Directv - likely if the Dish buyout falls through, this could also hurt Directvs aggressiveness into HDTV. Murdoch, at Fox, has been very cold toward HDTV. Dish has demonstrated a vision on HDTV and the recording of HDTV. There is a product release scheduled early next year. This is something we haven't even heard rumored from the Directv side.

So - today - little difference. Going forward, I bet on Dish and that is why I switched.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Other then what the above posters mentioned, E*has the Superstationa package which consist of; wwor UPN NY., wsbk UPN Boston, wpix WB NY., kwgn WB Denver and ktla WB LA., all for $5.99 or 0nly $3 if added to locals or distant Nets or $1.50 for any one. E* also has a few more premium movie channels then D*, however D* has 2x the number of ppv movie channels. E* has a lower entry level package with AT50 at $22.99 per month, D* entry level package TC is same price of $31.99 that E* charges for its middle AT100 package, however the D* TC package has a few more popular channels. D* top TC+ package at $35.99 is less money then the top E*AT150 package at $40.99, however AT150 has more channels then TC+, most of those additional channels are available at D* as part of premium add on packages. The bottom line is that you need to go to the D* and E* sites and compare packages for yourself and decide what is important to you, both D* and E* are usually a better choice then cable.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have thought that DirecTv was cheaper than Dish Network when it comes to buying the equipment ?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Both companies do new sub dels that basically GIVE you the equipment.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks for the input. Sports Packages are not a big deal, no one in the house cares for sports. Movie channels are a big deal, everyone is always watching them, switching from digital cable with all the premium movie channels might be a bad choice. Locals are kind of a big deal, we arent sure if we will get them through the cable with out cable modem service like others do. I would like the superstations and I like E*'s choice of distant networks and how they allow 2 of each net. And what is the Dish Home Plan?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Good point guys. I forgot about Superstations since I don't care about them, but they are important for many DBS subs. Dish has them, DirecTV doesn't.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Also the fact that SoapNet on E* is the correct one (East coast version) and my cable co and D* give the west coast version. This is a semi big deal because watching my soaps becomes a hassel.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

AJ - not everybody qualifies for Distant Networks ! Also keep in mind, when the DBS providers say "Distant Networks", they mean strictly ABC, CBS, NBC, and FOX - since UPN and WB neither one qualify for "Network" status by FCC standards.

The qualification for "Distant Networks" is based on your service address. Basically - if you are in the Grade B contour of a network station - you don't qualify for that network.

E* does offer more cities for "Distant Networks" for those that qualify. D* only offers NY and LA, E* adds Chicago, Atlanta, Dallas, and Denver.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Whatever system you choose, I highly encourage you to consider a PVR. DirecTV's PVR product is the DirecTivo, which records programs on a name-basis, but may have a monthly charge. Dish Network's CURRENT PVR offerrings are the single tuner 508 and the dual-tuner 721. Dish Networks PVRs do not have a monthly fee, but are timer-based.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

DISH Home plan allows you to rent equipment for $5.00/month.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> * Dish Networks PVRs do not have a monthly fee, but are timer-based. *


That being said, DirecTV's PVR's cost substantially less than the 721, and when you factor in the monthly $5 PVR fee, it will take you about 5 years to pay as much as you did to Dish to get a PVR 721.

You also pay no monthly PVR fee with the highest tier package.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Good point guys. I forgot about Superstations since I don't care about them, but they are important for many DBS subs. Dish has them, DirecTV doesn't. *


E* doesn't have them in all cities, though.

I live in NYC anyway so I don't need superstations.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't even know if I can get them here in Phoenix, but I could care less about them. People like my inlaws view them as very important. :shrug:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

There are a small number of market swher balckouts have been requested so no superstations.

As for not needing supers in NY. Well you dont need east coasst feeds of WB and UPN but you might want the other programming or the feeds from other time zones. Just a thought. 

And yeah i am trying to compete with Jim but I will change it in a day or so.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Well accordng to E*'s webiste I cant get NBC FOX and PBS ABC and CBS need to apply for a waiver. PVR's arent an issue E* PVR's seem cheaper. I also qualify for all the supers. When you rent the equipment do you still have to pay the extra receiver fee?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Good luck with the waiver. I doubt you'll get it.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Why are they really hard to get?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm sure they are VERY hard to get in CT...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Renting has nothing to do with the fee. So yes you pay it. As for why waivers are hard to get. Welkl you local stations want you to watch them OTA or via cable. They dont want you watching NY,LA etc.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Where can I buy E* equipment?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Where can I buy E* equipment?


www.Dishdepot.com, Sears, WalMart (301 systems only, AFAIK) RadioShack, Costco and there are probably many independent dealers in you area.

BTW- E* also has the west coast feed of SoapNet instead of the east coast feed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AJ2086 _
> *Also the fact that SoapNet on E* is the correct one (East coast version) and my cable co and D* give the west coast version. This is a semi big deal because watching my soaps becomes a hassel. *


I think you have it backwards..... Directv is on the East feed and Dish is on the West Feed....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Both carry the west coast feed, both Soap Net on E* (just flipped to it) and D* (according to their online EPG) are showing One Life To Live Followed by GH. On Soap Net E, on TW of Rochester Soap Talk is on, which will air at noon on DBS.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Dammit, I wa told it was the east coast version. What will I need for a E* system, like what dishes do they have and such?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You will need a dish 500 since the top150 package requires that dish to receive all of those channels, because the the dish receives two orbital slots that are next together. All new Dish Network satellite systems come with a dish 500. SoapNet is in the top150 package in which is 40.99/mo.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

*AJ*,

If you want the right system for the right price with the best promotion for your situation and a decent professional installation with good help & support down the road *find a full-service independent professional specialist retailer in your area!*

You can probably get a referral as well as tips on who to avoid by asking friends, neighbors, etc. You will probably find some likely choices in the yellow pages. You can use the local retailer on the website or call the 800# and insist that you want a full-service local pro (the CSR will try to sell you direct at 1st because he gets a commission if he succeeds.) Of course, you ignore Sears, Radio Shack, WalMart & CostCo if you care about the service I'm talking about.

When you find a local specialist take the trouble to visit his showroom so you can try out the system & get all the facts about the equipment & program packages first hand.

I guarentee that you will be happier in the long run using this approach.

If you read some of the posts here & other forums in which people complain about lousy installations & poor service you will see that in almost every case the customer got the system by mail-order or internet or at some department store or mass marketer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *Both carry the west coast feed, both Soap Net on E* (just flipped to it) and D* (according to their online EPG) are showing One Life To Live Followed by GH. On Soap Net E, on TW of Rochester Soap Talk is on, which will air at noon on DBS. *


It seems like there are different feeds for cable, satellite, etc...... Directv is using the satellite east feed and Dish is using the west satellite feed..... No biggie to me but my ole lady loves this channel....

http://soapnet.go.com/soapnet/tvschedule/scheduleindex_newnav?id=SPNTTVScheduleDualFeedHome1102


----------

